# is LMDC a good college



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

guys i was wondering whether LMDC is good or bad college..interms of studies and environment .......i hve heard tht if u study MBBS in LMDC u'll get the degree of KEMU.......


----------



## so_soon (Jun 18, 2008)

let me get this straight:
you have heard
that if you study in lahore medical and dental college,
your degree with be from king edward medical university?

im sorry if this is mean, 
but that is the dumbest thing i have ever heard in my entire life.


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

lmdc is affiliated wth uhs not with ke ke gives degree just to services, fatima jinnah, ke, allama iqbal, punjab, quide azam n nishter ie with govt


----------



## coolblue_one (Aug 7, 2008)

is lmdc is a good college
answer:no

do u get ke degree from lmdc
answer:no u dont


does lmdc have a good environment
answer: it has a good environment for a person who like to hang out here n there at the campus and do a lot of shughal
u know what i mean#wink


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

huh is that a medical college in true sense ? and its house job is done at surgimed n doctors i dnt know how they get experince as these r the hospitals for rich


----------



## coolblue_one (Aug 7, 2008)

lmdc students don get their clinical experience from surgimed or doctors but from tulspura trust hospital which is located near the college


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

oh ghurki?
but i saw two students wearing lmdc overall at surgimed#confused


----------



## coolblue_one (Aug 7, 2008)

i can be wrong
the info that i provided is what iv been like hearin from others (includin 1 or 2 lmdc students)
uv seen only 2 they mayb there to get themselves checked up


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

ya may b but in thier pros they have mentoned abt doctor n surgimed affiliations


----------



## coolblue_one (Aug 7, 2008)

iv seen that n people say that they go to ghurki/tulspura trust hospital and there r a few 5th yr students who r taken there(to doctors n surgimed)


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

wht ever hpe il be admited in govt


----------



## coolblue_one (Aug 7, 2008)

did u study fsc or A-level


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

fsc


----------



## coolblue_one (Aug 7, 2008)

if uv studied fsc u can hope tht u get into gov


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

thanks just working hard now 14 is soo much near but theres also a hope for releif that after 2 years free from studies for a while


----------



## coolblue_one (Aug 7, 2008)

do u use msn messenger


its much easier chattin on it n it saves time too


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

no i just use this site or daakhla website


----------



## cooldude89 (Feb 14, 2007)

woh, i think u guys are a little tough, lmdc is a great school but u have to remember that its the studies that make the doctor not the school, it does not mean just bec KE has Mayo hospital or AIMC- Jinnah and we hav more patients, that we will hav a better clincal experience, having said that lmdc might be a better choice bec it is more oriented for u do adapt to- being forighner, believe me when i say that bec in some of these govt school you will not fit in with the local students bec they grew in a rural life style and u will be like the odd man out always being starred at in a differnet light, but all said and done aim always for the highest keepin in mind u are here to become a doctor and that can only happen thorugh the amount of effort u put into ur studies, both schools are good in their individual ways!!!!


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

wht abt the fees ...is it 5 lakh per year......


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

lmdc is pretty cool. the perfect place for foreigners. and it cant be bad because people graduate from there every year and they give the same UHS exams as most of the colleges out there. most students are at ghurki both the top students are sent to surgimed.


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

i just need to be admited in mbbs, first priority to govt then to pvt, i just want to be a dr thts my aim


----------

